# tax in spain



## dave1954 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am so angry with the tax system in Spain. I have bought a property here and reluctantly paid the enormous amount of tax on it, guess that had to be, I retired in the UK this year in May and was given a nice lump sum and good pension. The lump sum was in the most part tax free in the UK; but would you know it Spain wants to tax it. I live here with money from the UK, have private medical insurance and pay all my bills and tax with money from the UK: I am a net contributor to Spain and take nothing from it without paying. Why oh why do I want to live here.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't tell them if you win on the premium bonds then , as that's 25% taxable straightaway !


----------



## dave1954 (Jan 3, 2012)

*tax robbers*



gus-lopez said:


> Don't tell them if you win on the premium bonds then , as that's 25% taxable straightaway !


Its a real burden here tax, really puts me off living here, but what the hell lol.

This country is a burocratic nightmare with anything to do with local government, my last visit to the town hall was to obtain a document to say I lived in the local area to give this document to another department within the town hall, in the same building, has anyone herd of computers?? in local government.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dave1954 said:


> , has anyone herd of computers?? in local government.


 No!! Just photocopies and more photocopies :mad2::frusty:

Jo xxx


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

'A herd of bureaucratic computers' - I think another group name has been invented.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dave1954 said:


> Its a real burden here tax, really puts me off living here, but what the hell lol.
> 
> This country is a burocratic nightmare with anything to do with local government, my last visit to the town hall was to obtain a document to say I lived in the local area to give this document to another department within the town hall, in the same building, has anyone herd of computers?? in local government.



I absolutely disagree - it's no worse for tax than in UK (IMO). One big difference here is that a lot of what people earn is 'black', so no tax at all. I know it's illegal, but almost everybody does it in some way.


We just had a freezer fixed - reputable company, but without asking, they issued us with a bill without IVA!


----------



## dave1954 (Jan 3, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I absolutely disagree - it's no worse for tax than in UK (IMO). One big difference here is that a lot of what people earn is 'black', so no tax at all. I know it's illegal, but almost everybody does it in some way.
> 
> 
> We just had a freezer fixed - reputable company, but without asking, they issued us with a bill without IVA!



The system makes criminals, if your honest you pay through the nose or dishonest and get it cheaper, what a system. It's a country that has rules but hardly anyone abides by them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There are many places/countries/systems that are much, much worse. 

At least here, there is a much lesser divide between the 'haves' and 'have nots'. 

/SNIP/


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*No IVA?*

And did they also expect - without asking - that this bill be paid in folding? Otherwise why did they bill you like that? How will they square it with the IVAman if they put it thru' the books sin IVA? Or is the IVA man also in on this kind of thing?

On seeing the bill, how did you pay it, if I may be so impertinent to ask? Well, you did rather set yourself up for the question....



snikpoh said:


> I absolutely disagree - it's no worse for tax than in UK (IMO). One big difference here is that a lot of what people earn is 'black', so no tax at all. I know it's illegal, but almost everybody does it in some way.
> 
> 
> We just had a freezer fixed - reputable company, but without asking, they issued us with a bill without IVA!


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

dave1954 said:


> I am so angry with the tax system in Spain. I have bought a property here and reluctantly paid the enormous amount of tax on it, guess that had to be, I retired in the UK this year in May and was given a nice lump sum and good pension. The lump sum was in the most part tax free in the UK; but would you know it Spain wants to tax it. I live here with money from the UK, have private medical insurance and pay all my bills and tax with money from the UK: I am a net contributor to Spain and take nothing from it without paying. Why oh why do I want to live here.


Cant you just leave it in a uk account and transfer when needed or do you still have to pay tax on it?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lucie123 said:


> Cant you just leave it in a uk account and transfer when needed or do you still have to pay tax on it?



In reality the pension lump sum in the UK will only become taxable in Spain if you choose to tell them about it, or if you have already de registered for tax in the UK and they notify the Spanish authorities


----------

